# Fred, Good and Bad News



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Yesterday, I took Fred and his brother the Springer 1911A1, I put together, to the range after work. 44SpecialDave, a longtime friend, met me there. Dave is one of the best shots I know and in fact taught me how to shoot handguns. Needless to say, Dave had one of his worst days at the range he has ever had. Poor David could not get his 44 Special S&W Hand Ejector to group and he had less luck with the P220 I sold him, my Springer, or Fred. Dave had bought Frontier 44 Special cowboy loads and the results were awful. I did not shoot any of Dave's handguns yesterday.

I now confess that the first time I shot Fred, my Dan Wesson 4.25" Patriot Commander, all I did was make sure the barrel was clean. Before shooting Fred, this time, I gave it a cleaning and lube. I used CCI Blazer ammunition for this outing. To say Fred was flawless is on the mark. I shot at 10 yards and the groups were superb, about 1" or less. This Dan Wesson exhibits stout recoil and Dave described it as brutal. There is a sharp edge on the trigger that continues to annoy my trigger finger. Other than this Fred did well.










The Springer was fired using 200gr LSWC bullets over 5.5gr of Win 231 powder. It is hard to imagine but this put together 1911A1 is more accurate than Fred. This 1911 has a great trigger pull and shoots to point of aim. There is no point in dwelling on the Springer, it seems to do all things well.










The last thing that happened at the range was I helped a young lady learn how to shoot. She had an obvious flinch and the guy she was with wasn't much better. In the end, I taught her the Modified Weaver position and how to push out with her shooting arm and pull back with the off hand. This simple lesson had her grouping her shots. I can say they were both grateful for the lesson.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a great time Richard except for your partener Dave. His only mistake was the ammo. I reload my own now for my .44spl and it is dead on. The few boxes of store bought ammo that I ran through mine were junk. The only one that I found that shoots good in mine is Winchester Silver Tips, and they cost way to much for range use or plinking. That was a good deal helping those folks out.


----------

